# Bumble Bee Dart Frog for 12 by 12 by 18



## Entoherptology (May 26, 2012)

I have a 12 by 12 by 18 exo-terra tank currently housing my juvenille gargoyle gecko. Once I move him to a 40 gallon breeder, I am planning to use his exo-terra for a vivarium build. I was wondering if a pair of bumble bee dart frogs would be suitable for this tank size. I know it is a small space, but it is all I have to work with for now. 
Any and all comments are welcome as I am a huge noob at this hobby


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

to me thats not big enough for one Leuc let alone 2


----------



## Entoherptology (May 26, 2012)

jeffr said:


> to me thats not big enough for one Leuc let alone 2


Do you have recommendations for a frog species then?


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

That tank is barely big enough for one leucomelas.

1 or 2 thumbnails such as variabilis, imitator, or ventrimaculatus would probably work.


----------



## Entoherptology (May 26, 2012)

frog dude said:


> That tank is barely big enough for one leucomelas.
> 
> 1 or 2 thumbnails such as variabilis, imitator, or ventrimaculatus would probably work.


Are the care requirements for this species rather simple? This is my first dart frog, so I do not want to go too overboard on husbandry.

Thank you for the suggestions.


----------



## Entoherptology (May 26, 2012)

After some research, I think the best choice for my vivarium size is a male-female pair of Dendrobates imitator. They look like amazing frogs with care inside my range. 

Can't wait to get started on their tank!


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Entoherptology said:


> After some research, I think the best choice for my vivarium size is a male-female pair of Dendrobates imitator. They look like amazing frogs with care inside my range.
> 
> Can't wait to get started on their tank!


A pair of varaderos or any other imitator would do well inside that size tank. Just make sure you build the tank according to their needs. Lots of hiding spots.


----------



## ShelbyFFS (Apr 30, 2012)

I have a pair in an 18x18 and want to get them into something bigger.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

You should read these pages:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/13178-dendrobates-imitator-intermediate.html
Saurian Enterprises, Inc :: Ranitomeya imitator

This one is excellent:
Frog Forum - Imitating Dart Frog, Ranitomeya imitator / Dendrobates imitator (Schulte, 1986) - Care and Breeding

Read these and as much as you can about their care before you purchase your frogs for the best results in keeping them happy and healthy.


----------

